# Nissan Race Academy !



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

Thank's Nissan , what a great day , good food , great company & even greater car's , :thumbsup: The GT-R race between the instructors was top , for all you guy's still to go , its wicked , and if you cannot make it PM me , and i'll take your place & even at short notice post on your goddie bag ;0)


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

I second that. Cant think of a better way to spend a morning!!

Just a buggar that I didn't do the autotest 0.6secs quicker or I would have been in the top 3. Oh well, top day anyway:clap::clap:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Do you get passenger laps with instructors driving GTR's? 

Do you drift in 370z's of 350z's? 

how much driving time?


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

Oh yes , about 15mins drifting a 370Z , then a lap in a 350Z with their pro driver , next 4 laps you driving a 370Z ,then about 4 laps in GT-R in standard set up , next same in all 3 race settings , then a two lap race with the instructors driving , also you get all driving recorded in video on a mem stick to take home , + a jacket + couple of pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## n.morley (Nov 18, 2008)

Race Academy was an absolutely amazing day. Nissan have done us proud by putting on such a great event for their customers. There is simply no better way to advertise xactly what the GTR is capable of than to put it through all it's paces on the track.
The whole day from beginning to end was perectly executed and exciting. The instructors are top drawer and genuinely want you to push the car to its limit's (and a little beyond!).
The instructor race was truly mental and the GTR in race mode was simply stunning.
I managed to get thru to the finals on 4th Nov, which was a welcome surprise, so i get to do it all over again!
Thanks again Nissan for this - far and away the best manufacturer driving day i have been on.


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

Well done , and best of luck in the finals :clap:


----------



## Gordon R (Sep 19, 2009)

Very well done - I was at the academy yesterday also, great day - great car


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

Nissan, I commend you!!

The day was fantastic, it just got better and better. Both the 370 and GTR were great fun, and I'm amazed how tough they are under the abuse of the drifting and instructor race, let alone my little off road excursion!

They really did their brand proud, and demonstrated their awesome products to the max.

Great fun had by me and my guest!!


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Agree with all - the organisation, event management - all top notch...and being located next to the Porsche driving experience centre was just brilliant...the barbeque in the bonnet of an old 911 was another interesting touch. As per the other comments, the actual amount of driving done on the Silverstone F1 practice circuit was far more than I expected and the sprint time of 26 seconds was enough for me to leave the circuit with a smile on my face - well done Nissan UK.....sadly I didn't get a chance to have a rant at David Jackson (Nissan UK) about lack of info about my (and other's) car......Lucas (Playstation Academy winner) was also on hand to take us for a spin in his 350Z...the definition of late breaking is now clear to me.....

When the instructors were racing, I literally held on to the door handle - it was bonkers...car pushed to its absolute limit.

Excellent idea with the USB stick - all 3 drives are recorded and the GUI interface is slick once you plug the USB stick into your PC...two way camera showing driver and track, plus main dials from MFD.

EXCELLENT DAY for those waiting to attend.

Enjoy
Prashan


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I think I should get to go again :bawling:

It pee'd down last year and I drove like an old lady


----------



## Hanni (Aug 30, 2009)

Any readers going on the 8th october day ? Morning session ? From what I've read the session is going to be incredible? Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

what a day!!!!!

thats us just back! what can i say nissan you have surpassed yourselfs,had the best day out,all staff on hand where first class,i could go on all day.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Jim


You can have my place.

I didnt go to the last one and they have re-invited me.

Cant be asked. Got the car and thats all I wanted.

Its booked for the 23rd Oct morning session. Had to cancel the 18th Sept.


Tariq




UnionJackJim said:


> Thank's Nissan , what a great day , good food , great company & even greater car's , :thumbsup: The GT-R race between the instructors was top , for all you guy's still to go , its wicked , and if you cannot make it PM me , and i'll take your place & even at short notice post on your goddie bag ;0)


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

Hiya all guys!

I got my race day on Wednesday. Does anyone know whether the accompanying guest can take photos or even video of the driving? If not, then won't bother taking camera.

Also, anyone know why they aren't giving the helmets anymore? Would've loved one of those!!!! I assume they are giving jackets instead now.


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Some pics of the day Nissan Race Academy 2009 - Shared photo album - PhotoBox


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

JOEJOETHEJOEY said:


> Hiya all guys!
> 
> I got my race day on Wednesday. Does anyone know whether the accompanying guest can take photos or even video of the driving? If not, then won't bother taking camera.
> 
> Also, anyone know why they aren't giving the helmets anymore? Would've loved one of those!!!! I assume they are giving jackets instead now.


Take all the pic's you like , video is in car , but the guest could video you drifting LOL


----------



## Gordon R (Sep 19, 2009)

Interesting fact, I used the white GTR on this test and having analysed the memory stick a few times the 0-60 was 4.5 seconds.


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

UnionJackJim said:


> Take all the pic's you like , video is in car , but the guest could video you drifting LOL


Cool. Might just do that then. How hard was the drifting by the way?


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

One more link - see your HPC contact on track at the first 2009 Session.

Rgds
Prashan

http://www.nissanraceacademy-photos.co.uk/


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Hanni said:


> Any readers going on the 8th october day ? Morning session ? From what I've read the session is going to be incredible? Very much looking forward to it.


I'm going on the 8th but the afternoon session.

Really looking forward to it now.


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

professor matt said:


> what a day!!!!!
> 
> thats us just back! what can i say nissan you have surpassed yourselfs,had the best day out,all staff on hand where first class,i could go on all day.....:thumbsup:


yo matt did you not go last year. or was this a sneaky second time:flame:


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

prashan said:


> One more link - see your HPC contact on track at the first 2009 Session.
> 
> Rgds
> Prashan
> ...


Shame there wasn't a website like this for the 2008 Race academy. But I hope you enjoy your event and of course the cars when they arrive.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you thanks you thanks you Nissan great event and what a blast fgor an amateur like myself.

Video on a stick will be cherished :clap::clap:


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

Fantastic day. It was great to final drive the GT-R in anger even if i did out brake myself into Vale wooops :chairshot! Also rather impressed with the 370z but more so by the Porsche BBQ


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

3rd Shift said:


> Fantastic day. It was great to final drive the GT-R in anger even if i did out brake myself into Vale wooops :chairshot! Also rather impressed with the 370z but more so by the Porsche BBQ


How long was the whole thing? Need to arrange for babysitting. 

Btw, what goodies do they give now?


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

I got there early, cause im sad like that :thumbsup: but they have a morning or afternoon session so about half a day (Finished around 6) but get there for lunch. 

Re freebies, We got a rather cool GT-R jacket


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

3rd Shift said:


> I got there early, cause im sad like that :thumbsup: but they have a morning or afternoon session so about half a day (Finished around 6) but get there for lunch.
> 
> Re freebies, We got a rather cool GT-R jacket


Ah ic. I'm on the afternoon session. I assume they'll let you in if you're early right to browse around? 

Would've preferred the personalised helmet but I guess the jacket will do. :nervous:


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

any one fancy uploading a pic of the jacket


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

*I want to go to Race Academy!!!*

I picked up my GTR last week and really want to do the race academy but there don't seem to be any spaces - or I just haven't been invited!

Is there anyone from the Nissan Academy in this forum? Or does anyone have a contact number I can try?

Middlehurst told me that the Academy was not happening anymore!

Having said that Lynda is trying to sort me out too... fingers crossed.

Thanks,


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

hambroski said:


> I picked up my GTR last week and really want to do the race academy but there don't seem to be any spaces - or I just haven't been invited!
> 
> Is there anyone from the Nissan Academy in this forum? Or does anyone have a contact number I can try?
> 
> ...


You should have been sent an e-mail (invite)? Maybe try sending them an e-mail - some infor here on the site - Nissan 370Z Test Drive Competition


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I had my race academy today and it was absolutely fantastic! We had a small group so that allowed for more time in the cars where you were encouraged to get the best out of them rather than pansy around in a high gear.

We started off on the coned course which was being timed getting a few sighting laps with instructor then you are on your own. I got 4 timed attempts and blew my best attempt by clipping the last cone where the timing beam was:bawling: which added a second on to my overrall time for that run. It would have been a 24.72 aswell

The GTR driving was amazing and my instructor/ race chauffeur Ben was a top bloke and very helpful improving improve my speed and lines round the circuit. 

In the race Ben was on the absolute ragged edge going from 4th to 1st after just a lap and holding position for the win. He used so much of the track at one point we had the inside wheel completely over the kerb of the apex and onto the grass/mud.


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

Rich001 said:


> I had my race academy today and it was absolutely fantastic! We had a small group so that allowed for more time in the cars where you were encouraged to get the best out of them rather than pansy around in a high gear.
> 
> We started off on the coned course which was being timed getting a few sighting laps with instructor then you are on your own. I got 4 timed attempts and blew my best attempt by clipping the last cone where the timing beam was:bawling: which added a second on to my overrall time for that run. It would have been a 24.72 aswell
> 
> ...


Jeez, wish I was in a smaller group. Only got two timed laps and overshot the red cones by a few feet on my best lap.  albeit only 26.95.

I got ben Lucas as my GTR instructor too!! What a top bloke!! he really gave me some great advice, looking back through the vids, I could see the improvements. He won the mock race when I was in the passenger seat too!! His overtaking was insane!!

All in all, what a great event!!!! Wanna go again already. Heehee. Congrats to the top three guys in our session who get to go again on 4th November!!

Nice one Nissan!!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

JOEJOETHEJOEY said:


> Congrats to the top three guys in our session who get to go again on 4th November!!


Seems like the competitive spirit is being nurtured ready for the next round. Extra training being put in by a few 

Jo


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

So who's going next week Thursday?:wavey:


----------



## Hanni (Aug 30, 2009)

Im going next Thursday to the morning session and cant wait  Also its a good excuse to get a few more miles on my own GT-R and inch a bit closer to the magic moment when I can whack it into race mode. Only done 560 miles so far.

Mind you, I'm still heart broken because some @sshole keyed the car when it was only 4 days old. :-(

Hanni


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hanni said:


> Mind you, I'm still heart broken because some @sshole keyed the car when it was only 4 days old. :-(
> 
> Hanni


OT - but that's awful mate. Sorry to hear that. Sad planet we live on when you can't enjoy the fruits of your labour. Hope you can get it sorted for not too much outlay.


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Puzzled by all this - I did Race Academy at Silverstone Last August and had heard thet it had been cancelled for any future events - even though there was talk of more stuff even for those of us who'd done the first phase.

It seems clear from all of these posts that the first phase is back, presumably for new orders? - but what's this about a final??? - There was no such luck last year - I was a driver of the day and was presented with a T shirt and a DVD, would have much preferred another day driving instead!!

Does anyone know more about this? - Is there a chance there will be more events for the rest of us?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Hanni said:


> Im going next Thursday to the morning session and cant wait  Also its a good excuse to get a few more miles on my own GT-R and inch a bit closer to the magic moment when I can whack it into race mode. Only done 560 miles so far.
> 
> Mind you, I'm still heart broken because some @sshole keyed the car when it was only 4 days old. :-(
> 
> Hanni



Really sorry to hear this mate.  where was the car at the time?

I'm in the afternoon session, but hopefully see you there!



> Puzzled by all this - I did Race Academy at Silverstone Last August and had heard thet it had been cancelled for any future events - even though there was talk of more stuff even for those of us who'd done the first phase.
> 
> It seems clear from all of these posts that the first phase is back, presumably for new orders? - but what's this about a final??? - There was no such luck last year - I was a driver of the day and was presented with a T shirt and a DVD, would have much preferred another day driving instead!!
> 
> Does anyone know more about this? - Is there a chance there will be more events for the rest of us?


I think the fastest drives from each session get invited back in November (7th?) for another session where the fastest? best? gets offered a years racing with Nissan!


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Shaun, I've followed the link posted on here for the 370 Race Academy and it seems you're right - A years racing in a 370 - that's what I call a first prize - and yet when someone on here moaned about a 5 minute dvd as a first prize "driver of the day" from the race academy 2008 they were shot down as a whinger! 

Perhaps Nissan might like to invite all of the 2008 "Driver of the day" winners back for another session and see if any of us can beat the 2009 winners times ???


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

hambroski said:


> I picked up my GTR last week and really want to do the race academy but there don't seem to be any spaces - or I just haven't been invited!
> 
> Is there anyone from the Nissan Academy in this forum? Or does anyone have a contact number I can try?
> 
> ...


Just got a email about this facebook page, if you didnt get any joy with Nissan, Middlehurst or the 370z test drive, Try this

SpainZ | Facebook

Might even try it myself, get a second try at the track attack session


----------



## The Flying Wig (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm going to Silverstone on Tuesday for the pm session,anyone else on this day ? I cannot believe that anyone would key a brand new car like that,if only you could catch them doing it.......Paaaainnnnn....:chairshot


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

The Flying Wig said:


> I'm going to Silverstone on Tuesday for the pm session,anyone else on this day ? I cannot believe that anyone would key a brand new car like that,if only you could catch them doing it.......Paaaainnnnn....:chairshot


Have a good time tomorrow mate! Pity we not on the same day since you from Cambs as well.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> I had my race academy today and it was absolutely fantastic! We had a small group so that allowed for more time in the cars where you were encouraged to get the best out of them rather than pansy around in a high gear.
> 
> We started off on the coned course which was being timed getting a few sighting laps with instructor then you are on your own. I got 4 timed attempts and blew my best attempt by clipping the last cone where the timing beam was:bawling: which added a second on to my overrall time for that run. It would have been a 24.72 aswell
> 
> ...



funny coz i was with a ben for my nurburgring race academy last year and he did the exact same thing. That guy use every inch allowed and more !!


----------



## Hanni (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry folks been snowed under the last few days so replies to a few threads all at once here ! My new GT-R got keyed right outside my front door in the street. When it arrived the front skirt was too low (only 15cm from the tarmac I think) for it to go up the ramp into my garage. So....on the phone to a builder pronto, he promised to be there that afternoon and lay some concrete to reduce the incline. he didnt turn up - shock .....Anyway the next night he did turn up but the concrete was still wet so the car stayed in the street and was keyed that night. I think thats called sods law and I'm still heartbroken. My new baby was perfect and now gouged down to the metal - luckily the gouge is only 1 foot long on the top of the left rear wing not a whole side or anything.

As for this Thursday's Race Academy - just checked the BBC Weather website and the forecast is for a clear sunny day. Just praying its correct as its pissing down here now and forecast says rain wednesday and friday.

Hope to meet some of you guys there and talk GT-R technobable. I'm taking the wife too so an opportunity to get some pics for the most popular thread here ...Chicks and GT-Rs lol - mind you ....I doubt she'll get her charlies out and drape them over the bonnet so dont get any hopes up lol 

Hanni


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

Just got my invite and am signed up for Next Friday (16th Oct) AM session


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

gcatz - 16th Oct AM - same - see you there!


----------



## Mo_GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Guys....is it worth takin a guest with you?? Do they actually get to take part in anything??


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mo_GTR said:


> Hi Guys....is it worth takin a guest with you?? Do they actually get to take part in anything??


They can take lots of photos of you


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

Mo_GTR said:


> Hi Guys....is it worth takin a guest with you?? Do they actually get to take part in anything??


I would leave them at home , surplus to requirement's


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

misters3 said:


> They can take lots of photos of you


That's why my step brother is coming along!


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

Got a few "spoiler" photos here for all you who cant wait

Flickr: The Real Gran Turismo's Photostream

Personally, I wouldn't take anyone along as they are just going to be hideously jealous at you hooning around and will through a strop on the way home.


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Mo_GTR said:


> Hi Guys....is it worth takin a guest with you?? Do they actually get to take part in anything??



When I went along I took my son, obviously he didn't get to drive the car but they took him out on the track and around the handlig circuit. They also took him for a spin in the 350 drifting. He had a great day.

Ally


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

GTR ally said:


> When I went along I took my son, obviously he didn't get to drive the car but they took him out on the track and around the handlig circuit. They also took him for a spin in the 350 drifting. He had a great day.
> 
> Ally


I took my wife with me and she loved it!! I think it's worth it! She took loads of pics and vids for me too! She loves the car now, just need to persuade the bank manager now.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Took my brother and he got a passenger ride in each of the 4 events we did! So he had a great day as well!


----------

